# pub parking



## steve4kay

i believe that there is a list of MH friendly pubs out there who encourage visits by us to boost trade.. does anybody know of its existence ?


----------



## virgil

*Hic...*

I don't, worse luck!


----------



## swingsandroundabouts

*Pub camp sites*

The caravan club lists their CLs that are pubs in a  seperate section in the member's site book.


----------



## Sideshow Bill

In my experience there are very few pubs that wont let you park up for the night after patronising the bar.
Probably best to ring first though


----------



## Diezel

steve4kay said:
			
		

> i believe that there is a list of MH friendly pubs out there who encourage visits by us to boost trade.. does anybody know of its existence ?


Don`t know of a list ,but here`s one to be going on with.
The Three Magpies , Sells Green near Seend, Wiltshire.
Has a small camping ground with some hookups at the rear of the pub, good pub nice spot near Kennet and Avon canal.


----------



## royell

*list of pubs with pitches.*

if you go on the ukcs.co.uk web site the members on the site have compiled a list of pubs with pitches. you may have to register to use the site???.
   hope this helps .    royell.


----------



## Nosha

*Pub Parks*

My mate has found... Just before you order your meal and drinks - then ask! They don't normally want to loose the sale of 2 meals and a round or two of drinks, especially if they're not very busy! (Never failed yet!).


----------



## virgil

Have found that to be well true on occasions!


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan

Diezel said:
			
		

> Don`t know of a list ,but here`s one to be going on with.
> The Three Magpies , Sells Green near Seend, Wiltshire.
> Has a small camping ground with some hookups at the rear of the pub, good pub nice spot near Kennet and Avon canal.



The one by the kennet and avon canal, is that the 'the barge'......... by honeystreet


----------



## steve4kay

just tried the ukcs website but to no avail !!!!


----------



## rogerangie

I have just checked out the ukcamping site and there is a long list of pub sites in geographical order.


----------



## boatman

*Pub sites*

We have stayed in the car park at "The Firs" at Dunhampstead, which is by the Birmingham & Worcester canal. Excellent food in the pub as well. One word of warning, it is quite near the main  railway line, but apart from that, very quiet.


----------



## steve4kay

*pub sites*

i am going berserk trying to find the list of sites but to no avail....PLEEEEEASE can somebody help an old geezer whosw technical ability stops at winding an alarm clock.!!!!!


----------



## maninahat

Is this any good?

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117


----------



## maninahat

Not exactly wild though is it?


----------



## virgil

*I dunno...*

I'll bet it can be at chucking out time in some of them!


----------



## JoMutch

maninahat said:
			
		

> Is this any good?
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117



Dont know if its of any help but there is always the list here 
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/


----------



## PaulC

Hi

With consideration to the original question, parking in pub car parks, could a publican organistion be contacted suggesting that interested pubs/landlords (increasing their turnover) could be added to a database. I know pubs in North Yorkshire have done this sort of thing for camping.

regards


----------



## Diezel

Aaron_TransitVan said:
			
		

> The one by the kennet and avon canal, is that the 'the barge'......... by honeystreet


No but that is another little gem, it`s also the centre for the crop circle fraternity with pictures and all sorts! (spooooky).


----------



## happybonzo

*UKCS pub sites*



			
				maninahat said:
			
		

> Is this any good?
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117



Phone and check first 'cos half of them seem to have stopped taking M/homes or dogs or kids or cats or people or ....


----------



## hillwalker

*pubs*

] try the clachaig  inn up in glencoe u can park ur van out side no problem. go and have few pints watch the band then crawl back  to van sorted


----------



## virgil

graham/kath said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good pub (with food) that u can overnight at, by a river or canal & within50 miles of Stoke on Trent & without going on M6. In other words East or West



Have you tried Ellesmere, North Shropshire? All the meres, lovely walks, swans, geese, ducks etc etc and there are some grassed car parks at the sides of some of the meres (I do not know if they allow/disallow overnighting but.....) and there are pubs within walking/staggering distance!


----------



## guest

the royal hill in melverley,shropshire has a camp site only around £8 a night inc elec,they have some ales on sale hmmmm believe they are well worth sampling,they also do great food at very reasonable prices,child & dog friendly,it really is a pub where you go back in time its very traditional with a fantastic atmosphere,its our favourite pub 'n' campsite 01743 741242 open all year now!!


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Have you tried Ellesmere, North Shropshire? All the meres, lovely walks, swans, geese, ducks etc etc and there are some grassed car parks at the sides of some of the meres (I do not know if they allow/disallow overnighting but.....) and there are pubs within walking/staggering distance!


colemere carpark which has no height barriers is definately a great place to sleep undisturbed with a fantastic wake up view,its simply stunning with a great walk around the mere(takes around an hour),a few dog owners early on,but definately not a noisy place


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> Thanks Sam, I am really looking for somewhere with a little boating going on.
> However ur favorite pup seems v good. Have they hard standings on the site?


its great at colemere you will love it there,i believe they have there own boating club,although you would have to check,the campsite at the royal hill doesnt as such have hard standings but if the weather is bad he will place you on the carpark(you can reach elec points from here) or on the road through the site which is where we stayed over xmas also with elec,it was fantastic & hopefully we will go next year too,the grove pub about a mile away did xmas day dinner we biked there and met the rest of the family 4 lunch it was only £15 a head it was the full works......WOW..... it was well worth it x x


----------



## guest

well we had a few in the royal hill before cycling for lunch and my mum was videoing us as we pulled up laughing our heads of and wobbling all over the place,we were starving too and we had a mountain of food on our plate as it was a carvery,what we must have looked like eh ha ha x


----------



## rupert

*Wobble*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Drunk in charge of a bike, ha ha ha


You want to see me on a bike


----------



## guest

we were drunk allright & maybe next year there may be someother like minded campers to get drunk with lol x


----------



## rupert

*Better*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> we were drunk allright & maybe next year there may be someother like minded campers to get drunk with lol x


It makes all the difference,  more to bear hug!


----------



## guest

rupert said:
			
		

> It makes all the difference,  more to bear hug!


you got it rupert bear x x x


----------



## cipro

*pubs camping*



			
				royell said:
			
		

> if you go on the ukcs.co.uk web site the members on the site have compiled a list of pubs with pitches. you may have to register to use the site???.
> hope this helps .    royell.




Seems this site is under construction


----------



## Deleted member 919

cipro said:
			
		

> Seems this site is under construction


try this link  http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117

Rob


----------



## Guest

*Thanks*



			
				rebbyvid said:
			
		

> try this link  http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117
> 
> Rob


Thanks Folks


----------



## cipro

*rebbyvid*



			
				rebbyvid said:
			
		

> try this link  http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117
> 
> Rob



That link works thanks 4 that, there are quite a few in the list, its great to 
have pub/campsite,as we don't need full facilities perhaps 1 too 2 nights stay
and some more income for pubs etc


----------



## andy1945

*I came up with the same link*

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117


----------



## billy1000

*Bar hill*

There is a nice pub right next to the Tesco store in Bar Hill near Cambridge. Plenty of room in the area to park up too as loads of lorry drivers use it.


----------



## mark7

try shardlow, there are a few good pubs, bands play on a sat night in one of them and you can park in a few car parks free or on a site next to one of the pubs foe about £5 the nite....mark


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sam*

Sam do they hire boats out by that site.


----------



## guest

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Sam do they hire boats out by that site.


not sure...not from the pub but somewhere as there are always canoes by the river soooo????
im not sure..... 
hey have you requested access to the travellers reat you gotta pm admin and ask........we are all in there chatting mate..come on


----------



## whirley

*Shardlow Marina*

Evening Graham, just been on www.UKCampsite.co.uk    Shardlow Marina is listed, but gives little info and there are no reviews.


----------



## flying dog

*Staffordshire moorlands pub*

See my posting for the New Inn at Longsdon near Leek.


----------



## Guest

*Pub parking*

I passed a pub at Yoxall in Staffordshire today, between Uttoxeter & Lichfield and I noticed a caravan on a hard standing at the rear with a large beer garden and a small river. I will check this out when I do not have a trailer behind me .


----------



## mark7

*sorry not been on for a bit*

hi all....the old marina has a caravan and camping site and there is a small campin area next to the pub. it gets very busy in the good weather with ppls playin out side and ive been told goes on till late but never any trouble. there is a pub on the A6 over the road called he clock wearhouse, ive seen may vans for vw campers to 23 ft hobby parked up for days orweeks at a time. i meaning to go in and ask but have not yet. 
    hope this helps, ps you cant beat matlock bath at the weekend..Mark..


----------



## carol25singer

*Pub Sites*

I know the Green Dragon at Hardraw has camping but don't know anymore than that about it, should know more if we get to the Hardaw Gathering (Folk Fetival) at the end of the month.  The Black Dog at Camblesforth has a small campsite DK the cost.  When we're going to a 'didtant' folk club I phone the pub and ask then about staying overnight and so far haven't been refused, providing they have a car park!


----------



## pappajohn

*pubs with campsites*

check out this very useful site.there are loads listed.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117

john


----------



## PaulC

The Green Dragon wasn't doing camping last year when I went (except for the musical festival) however they may have got wind of the extremely noisey bikers that turned up at the camp site next door!


----------



## caravanman

*found this whilst surfing the web*

Hi guys/Gals i found this on the internet thought it might interest you. Looks like its a site under constuction but you can get the jist of it i personaly think that this is a good idea, Check out this link 

http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/


----------



## Belgian

*see also thread Pubs!!! in 'general'*

Like I mentioned before stumbled over another link:http://www.pubcamping.co.uk/home/.
Don't know what it is worth (difficult to expierience from this side of the ditch ). Maybe some of you guys could take advantage.
Any  how; keep the pubs listing. Please !!! At least you'll have saved 1 belgian of thurst


----------



## GUITARMAN

Could you be thining of the Pub Stop scheme ?...

A quote from Practical Motorhome: "f you are travelling in the area and would like to stay overnight at the pub, simply call the number listed, on the day, and mention that you're phoning about the Practical Motorhome Pub-Stop Scheme. The landlord will let you know if it's okay for you to stay that night - if it is, simply turn up and pay their set fee (which we've recommended should be in the region of £3-£6). And that's it. You are free to go to the pub, of course, and we've specially targeted those establishments which offer food (you are not obliged to eat there, though). We've also chosen pubs in areas that we think you'd like to visit, so some of Britain's loveliest countryside will be right on your doorstep.
Obviously there will be no waste or water facilities available to you while you're staying but if you can be self-sufficient in your 'van, that's fine and you'll be able to make use of the scheme.
We are delighted with the way our scheme has been received so far, and have high hopes for the future. "

Never used it but the following pubs evidently participate:

Cleveland Arms
High Ercall, Nr Wellington,
Telford, Shropshire TF6 6AE
Landlord: Sharleen Weir
Tel: 

Queen's Arms
14-15 London Rd
Kings Lynn, Norfolk PE30 5PY
Landlords: John & Hannah
Tel: 
www.queensarmspublichouse.co.uk

Finnygook Inn
Crafthole, Torpoint,
Cornwall PL11 3BQ
Landlord: Chris
Tel: 
www.finnygook.co.uk

Crown and Mitre
Ferry Street, Kings Lynn,
Norfolk PE30 1LJ
Landlord(s): (TBC)
Tel: 

Oak Inn
57 Martins Hill Lane,
Christchurch, Dorset BH23 7NW
Landlord: Mick McCauley
Tel: 

Red Lion
Sparrows Green,
Wadhurst, Kent TN5 6ST
Landlord: M Holder
Tel: 

Red Lion
High St, Bloxham, Oxon OX15 4LX
Landlord: Neil Wingfield
Tel: 

The Salutation Inn
Felindre Farchog
Crymych
Near Newport
Pembrokeshire
SA41 3UY
Landlord: John Denley
Tel: 
www.salutationcountryhotel.co.uk

The Lenchford Inn
Shrawley
Worcs
WR6 6TB
Landlord: David Taylor
Phone number: 

The Hare and Hounds
Main Street
Greatford
Stamford
Lincolnshire PE9 4QA
Landlord: Nick Hards
Phone number:


----------



## caravanman

Well since my last post with reference to the internet site i found. I have kept an eye on the progress of the site and it seems to be growing daily i have noticed that the registration page is now up and running and is now exepting members. i think this is a good idea as the site is asking publicans to exept us into there car parks as we bring them buisiness. the link again www.motorhomestopover.co.uk check it out i think this will turn out to be a major hit in the uk, as we all know we are very short of publicans willing to let us stop over night ect... well untill the next post...

Caravanman


----------



## Geoff.W

*Warning*



caravanman said:


> Well since my last post with reference to the internet site i found. I have kept an eye on the progress of the site and it seems to be growing daily i have noticed that the registration page is now up and running and is now exepting members. i think this is a good idea as the site is asking publicans to exept us into there car parks as we bring them buisiness. the link again www.motorhomestopover.co.uk check it out i think this will turn out to be a major hit in the uk, as we all know we are very short of publicans willing to let us stop over night ect... well untill the next post...
> 
> Caravanman



Sorry but what does this site offer that the Pub stops section on here doesn't.

It appears to be a privatly run site, not a member run forum as this is, that it would appear who's main aim is to monopolize those pubs it does manage to sign up into accepting only members of that site, a site it would appear offers nothing else.

 I also wonder how long it will be before this site becomes a pay to join site.

I do not wish to appear uncharitable but I note as well, that the post has come from a new member who's only posts have been to promote this other site. If this had come from an established member or even if other information directly usefull to members had been offered maybe I wouldn't be so suspicious. 

Has this link and promotion been sanctioned by Admin as I believe the forum rules suggest that perhaps it should.

Sorry to members if I am being exessivly negative, but it does occur to me that under thier published rules any Pub they sign up would be excluded from anything we try to do on here for the benefit of all wild campers. 

I would urge members who do know of likely pub stops to encourage the landlords to agree to list them here not else where.

Unfortunatly the internet is full of sites only designed to promote self interest.


----------



## Deleted member 775

something seems a little wrong here to me , correct me if i am wrong (and i am shure somone will ) .but if we have to pay to stay on a pub carpark so we can have the privelidge to buy his beer, food .then i think we are a little of kilter here, we all complain about paying to park on a bit o grass on a camp site whare we can cook our own food and have a drink of our favorite tipple, why pay a fiver or so for a snack and then two and a half quid for a pint and then the same again for our better half seems daft to me.


----------



## Guest

mandrake said:


> something seems a little wrong here to me , correct me if i am wrong (and i am shure somone will ) .but if we have to pay to stay on a pub carpark so we can have the privelidge to buy his beer, food .then i think we are a little of kilter here, we all complain about paying to park on a bit o grass on a camp site whare we can cook our own food and have a drink of our favorite tipple, why pay a fiver or so for a snack and then two and a half quid for a pint and then the same again for our better half seems daft to me.



Well said Mandrake, well said!


----------



## Belgian

Geoff.W said:


> Sorry but what does this site offer that the Pub stops section on here doesn't.
> 
> It appears to be a privatly run site, not a member run forum as this is, that it would appear who's main aim is to monopolize those pubs it does manage to sign up into accepting only members of that site, a site it would appear offers nothing else.
> 
> I also wonder how long it will be before this site becomes a pay to join site.
> 
> I do not wish to appear uncharitable but I note as well, that the post has come from a new member who's only posts have been to promote this other site. If this had come from an established member or even if other information directly usefull to members had been offered maybe I wouldn't be so suspicious.
> 
> Has this link and promotion been sanctioned by Admin as I believe the forum rules suggest that perhaps it should.
> 
> Sorry to members if I am being exessivly negative, but it does occur to me that under thier published rules any Pub they sign up would be excluded from anything we try to do on here for the benefit of all wild campers.
> 
> I would urge members who do know of likely pub stops to encourage the landlords to agree to list them here not else where.
> 
> Unfortunatly the internet is full of sites only designed to promote self interest.


Correct me if I'wrong but that 'motorhomestopover' is just too neat and too empty (yet): 'membership' doesn't work, registration does (but is there anything in it ?) and then: quote: _Membership for the MotorHomeStopOver club is not yet available whilst we create a sizeable database for Members to search. _ and then comes the add from Paypall  I agree 100% with Mandrakes opinion. This seems not to be a non-profit thing; it is surely not in my (and I believe most of us 'wilders) line of acting. What worries me that it suddenly appiered *after* we started talking about pubs on this forum ! 
A few months ago i had a 'collision' with the Swedish Motorhome Club about paying for their so precious guarded list of spots (public spots which they don't own). For the same reason I will not spend a dime for a list of pubs to someone who doesn't own them


----------



## Deleted member 775

well as soon as i get back on my feet i will donate some cash to look after this site i think we all could, but i will not visit a site just to find out where i can or cannot park. there are too many places to pull up for the night heavens knows i have slept in more lay bies and car parks and truck stops that are free if i wanted to pay to park i would have a caravan. but i dont think this site will go down the same road that other sites have gone, admin has run this site for too long to want to have a very nice life on our backs. the only reason he has said if you want to put a few quid in the pot just to help with the expence of the running of this site dont mean to say he is gona go out and live the good life.


----------



## Trevor

I for one would not pay to stop in a pub car park as many on here would agree, but i would give the the pub my custom for the privilege, Kev the landlord of the The Drift at seaton burn has said as long as you pop in for a drink and maybe a meal that there would be no charge for overnight stay sounds to me he is very  generous man.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:


> I for one would not pay to stop in a pub car park as many on here would agree, but i would give the the pub my custom for the privilege, Kev the landlord of the The Drift at seaton burn has said as long as you pop in for a drink and maybe a meal that there would be no charge for overnight stay sounds to me he is very  generous man.



that sounds awrite..


----------



## lenny

These last few posts have just reiterated what I'm trying to say regarding pub stopovers(free ones)
If we members (nearly 3000 of us ) were to pay a visit to potential pubs on our own patch and publisize them ourselves,then we would all have that choice of whether to stay there or not no matter where we are located.
I have made a list of pubs recommended by members of this site just in case I'm ever in that area.
As I said when I joined this site,my wife Christine is'nt keen on the idea of wild camping(she's a little nervous), so I'm restricted to camping with my young son and his mates at the moment, however Christine said she would try pub stopovers as she would feel a bit safer there.

B.T.W.  Are'nt there any pubs in Scotland


----------



## kevinbird7

*registration*



caravanman said:


> Well since my last post with reference to the internet site i found. I have kept an eye on the progress of the site and it seems to be growing daily i have noticed that the registration page is now up and running and is now exepting members. i think this is a good idea as the site is asking publicans to exept us into there car parks as we bring them buisiness. the link again www.motorhomestopover.co.uk check it out i think this will turn out to be a major hit in the uk, as we all know we are very short of publicans willing to let us stop over night ect... well untill the next post...
> 
> Caravanman



nice one caravan man , i have registered with them . easy but still not sure whats happening there


----------



## caravanman

*appology*

well i have to admit my posts do seem a little "advertisement" swung. i must however say that this is not profitable to myself!! i simply thought that this is what we all wanted "pub parking" i appologise if it seemed as if i was advertising i just thought this is what forums were for "helping each other" 

Till next time 


Caravanman


----------



## Trevor

caravanman said:


> well i have to admit my posts do seem a little "advertisement" swung. i must however say that this is not profitable to myself!! i simply thought that this is what we all wanted "pub parking" i appologise if it seemed as if i was advertising i just thought this is what forums were for "helping each other"
> 
> Till next time
> 
> 
> Caravanman



Dont let it get you down, the fact is we want free pubstopovers where we may go and have a few pints and maybe a meal.


----------



## sundown

caravanman said:


> well i have to admit my posts do seem a little "advertisement" swung. i must however say that this is not profitable to myself!! i simply thought that this is what we all wanted "pub parking" i appologise if it seemed as if i was advertising i just thought this is what forums were for "helping each other"
> 
> Till next time
> 
> 
> Caravanman



hi caravanman,
yes, this forum is all about helping each other 
and yes, pub parking is benificial to us all
but perhaps you could introduce yourself
tell us about your campervan etc.
im sure this would allay some members fears and suspicions


----------



## Firefox

The problem with Motorhomestopover website is you will no doubt have to pay to register with site and then pay to use the pub car park. 

The best way to use a pub carpark free is to order a pint, and then get chatting with the landlord. Then just drop it into the conversation that if you have a little much to drink, is it OK to spend the one night in your van in the corner of his carpark? I've never got refused yet. He's chucking business out the window if he does.


----------



## lenny

Firefox said:


> The problem with Motorhomestopover website is you will no doubt have to pay to register with site and then pay to use the pub car park.
> 
> The best way to use a pub carpark free is to order a pint, and then get chatting with the landlord. Then just drop it into the conversation that if you have a little much to drink, is it OK to spend the one night in your van in the corner of his carpark? I've never got refused yet. He's chucking business out the window if he does.


Like your style, Firefox


----------



## hillwalker

Firefox said:


> The problem with Motorhomestopover website is you will no doubt have to pay to register with site and then pay to use the pub car park.
> 
> The best way to use a pub carpark free is to order a pint, and then get chatting with the landlord. Then just drop it into the conversation that if you have a little much to drink, is it OK to spend the one night in your van in the corner of his carpark? I've never got refused yet. He's chucking business out the window if he does.



that's a crackin move mate, i'll need ti try that one..


----------



## wolfram

thats the way we do it ,,,,


----------



## Guest

*Very carefull*

The only trouble with pub parking is that you may possible feel obliged to drink more than you normally would and stay up later when you may want to go to bed (getting old).
Also the noise at kicking out time (doors slamming and drunks talking loudly) and that is without any idiot thinking he / she will have a bit of fun and knock on your door or rocking the van.
I think that a pub stop over needs to be chosen very carefully


----------



## Trevor

***** said:


> The only trouble with pub parking is that you may possible feel obliged to drink more than you normally would and stay up later when you may want to go to bed (getting old).
> Also the noise at kicking out time (doors slamming and drunks talking loudly) and that is without any idiot thinking he / she will have a bit of fun and knock on your door or rocking the van.
> I think that a pub stop over needs to be chosen very carefully



Normaly the vilage country type pub are best a bit more on the quiet side.
And if the pub car park is a large one you can tuck yourself away from the pub in a quiet corner.


----------



## Stigy

***** said:


> Would love an answer to this
> plllleeeeeeaaaassssseeeeeeeee



Hi, I have been passed this site this weekend and it appears to have been greatly improved. There are a lot of full time residents on it.

Stig


----------



## Guest

Stigy said:


> Hi, I have been passed this site this weekend and it appears to have been greatly improved. There are a lot of full time residents on it.
> 
> Stig



Yes, I was there a couple of weeks ago and it looked like it was all residential as even the tourers were Hobbies


----------

